# Helllllllp Me.



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

My loving ex-wife of 8 years is now turning into the absolute ***** from hell. 

We busted up simply because she liked other guys beds better then mine. 

She realised at the end it was all her fault, now she is trying to control me, demand things from me. Turn my kids against me. 

I will not fight fire with fire, I will not stoop to these levels, I always talk highly of her around my children saying things like "You guys have such a good mummy" etc. But yet she makes up stories and tells my kids. 

This is so wrong on all levels. Why would someone ever do this? 

As much as she is trying to drag me into her depressive, derogatory ways, I simply will not be a party to it.

Most of her emails revolve around first of all making accussations against me, then she always finishes it off with something to do with money. She is still living under my roof BTW.

I have been supporting her in general and financially and all she is doing now is $hittingg on me. 

To put it in perspective it's a bit like THE BEST PLAYER ON THE TEAM DOING A SUPERB JOB BUT THE COACH STILL YELLS AT HIM FOR NOT DOING A GOOD JOB.

Any advice or support in this area would be most appreciated.


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

> To put it in perspective it's a bit like THE BEST PLAYER ON THE TEAM DOING A SUPERB JOB BUT THE COACH STILL YELLS AT HIM FOR NOT DOING A GOOD JOB


Time to stand up to the coach:



> I have been supporting her in general and financially and all she is doing now is $hittingg on me.


Here's a good place to start......she has to know NOW that by choosing to sleep elsewhere she has given up the right. There ARE consequences in the real world.


----------



## publicme (Mar 4, 2010)

Whatever you do, I hope you maintain your excellent high-road standards. This is so commendable! (You weren't a holier-than-thou, always right type were you? I'll assume not.) Anyway. You've cultivated your integrity thus far, so just be strong, it should guide you forward. (Though we can say that it has exactly worked with her so far, but what can we do if the other person has integrity issues...) Hopefully, others herewill have more insight than I.


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

It doesn't seem that she has suffered any repercussion due to her actions. If she cheated and wanted out why is still living there?


----------

